# Is this an unusually good year?



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

I am new to the forums and have been researching fishing out of Destin for the past few weeks. I have found tons of great info on here, and I am very excited to get out there and do some fishing. I am wondering if the fishing this year has been unusually good or if this is normal.

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a charter captain say this is the best year for billfish in 20 years, but I remember 07 was really good too


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

06' and 07' were killer. This is a pretty good year though. Wahoo are better in size and availability as I have seen. Dolphin are a little more scarce. Average open water YFT. Blue is easier to reach than in the last couple years...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One of the better ones for sure. 07 is tough to beat on wahoo, both numbers and size


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If we don't have any Mississippi river flooding everything will stay great.


----------

